
America’s Monopoly Problem Goes Way Beyond the Tech Giants - pabo
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/pandemic-making-monopolies-worse/614644/
======
Avicebron
Well maybe we can start with the monopolies that are taking our data, eroding
privacy, encouraging social unrest, literally killing teens with depression
and isolation, unrepentant in dissolving the bonds in their home nation, etc.

Then we can move to the ISP's and co. I'm all for anti-trust on them as well.

~~~
DylanDmitri
ISP anti-trust should break vertical integration. Have one set of companies
laying cable, and then selling commodity bandwidth to another set of customer
facing providers.

Similar to South Korea's very efficient internet system.

